
Verizon Wireless is Being Like Verizon Wireless, Again - BurgherJon2
http://jonathancavell.com/wordpress/technology/2010/04/verizonskype
======
iamdave
Truthfully, these sort of issues have been completely eclipsed by stories of
Apple and the iPhone, and I can only suspect that Verizon is loving every
minute of it. This was a long standing issue why I hated VZW, and made the
eventual move over to T-Mobile; i.e. they locked you out of so many features
and forced you to use theirs, which came at a premium.

If you ask me, this is _considerably_ more of a snake in the grass problem
than Apple deciding to give Adobe and the flash platform the boot, when it
comes to power hungry mobile service providers.

